# Anoyone remember Mighty Casey ride on trains for kids?



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Blast from the past, anyone remember these? I never saw one but I remeber being blown over by the commercials.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDyz...re=related


Mighty Casey ride on for kids


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember buying one for my kids. They did play with it for a while, but soon lost all interest. I have no idea what happened to the equipment. Must have sold it at a garage sale.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember wanting a thing called the Yard Bird. It was a 1.5 inch scale flat car that had a system of cranks, sprockets and bicycle chains to power it. A child or adult would sit on the flat car and crank the apparatus mounted on the middle of the car to send it along the track. No steam to raise, no small gasoline engine to start, and no electric motor to provide power to. One's own arms were the "prime mover." 

I remember seeing an amusement ride that used them once. I think it may have been at Knobel's Grove amusement park. Other than that, I only saw them in advertisements within magazines such as Popular Mechanics. 

Yours, 
David Meashey 

P. S. Found a photo here:

Yard Birds


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They had a crank type one at the recent train show in Pomona. 

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Once I found the web site on the Yard Bird railroad toys, I realized that they certainly were not scale. But when I originally typed the post above, they were still scale in my mind's eye. Funny how your childhood can confront you with contradictions once you see the actual items again. I used to think my American Flyer S gauge trains were such scale models THEN. Now they look so much more toy-like. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Im a younger guy and these are both well before my time. 

I've thought about making my own ride on set since I was knee high to a nibblett. I never knew about these trains before and am glad to see them. And will keep an eye out for them. 

What do you think the dimensions of the steel in the track in the yardbird is? 1/4 x1"? And is their style of track strong enough for multiple adults? It would make purchasing track for a backyard ride on much cheaper. 

Thank you in advance 

JP


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Too bad we can't get one now, send it to J.J. and Marty!! I'd take one too!! Maybe 2 What you tink???? LOL Regal


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember that!!!!


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a Mighty Casey ride on train complete with track. it needs refurbished as far as reattatching the motorized truck to the body. The motor works good also but i need to find a suitable/ compatible replacement battery and charger for it. ...Travis


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Doepke Yardbird, someone had them at the ride-on display at this years SWGRS


http://p2.la-img.com/610/13071/3807175_1_l.jpg


I rmember riding them in Iowa as a kid, but I think today Marty would have to *significantly* reinforce his bridges before any of us goes riding one over them.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

what gauge was the track??


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Now don't fight over them guys, but you can buy them on Ebay right now. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MIGHTY-CASE...047970?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item43aac81462 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mighty-Case...359108?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3a6c41ddc4 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-MIG...535235?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item45fe521383


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've got one here, too. Travis, when dad refurbished mine so my kids could ride it, he just used a simple 7.2 volt NiCad battery. I suppose NiMH or Li-Ion would work just as well. I haven't run it, as I'm lacking track. Gotta build something suitable, as finding the track itself seems to be problematic. Our track went away by 1980 when we removed it in favor of the G-scale railroad that now runs the same ROW. (Ideas welcome on the track!) 

Marty, I'll have to measure the wheels. I've often thought about beefing it up for 7.5" gauge--it's not far off from that at all. Probably get some disdainful looks from the "purists," but what the heck? (Of course, I'd probably be well-served to build something of a more substantial car for me to ride on. I've gained a few pounds since I was 9...) 

Later, 

K


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I remember them, I got one for my son at JC Penny one christmas, liked it so good went and bought another one, 
put all the track of both up in the den. I am not to big in size so I fix it so you could operate both from one engine 
and rode it around myself when I could get my son off of it. If I remember right the set came with engine, caboose 
and a 12ft oval of track. Sure had fun with it, don't really know what happen to it, been so long ago. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember that when I worked for N&W, I saw a ten speed bicycle with little high rail wheels and an outrigger to the opposite rail in Railway Age magazine. It was touted as an alternative to speeders or high rail pickup trucks for short trips for signal maintainers and similar personnel. I don't think it ever caught on, but wouldn't that be a fun ride for tooling over some rustic branch line on an off-traffic day? With the railroad's permission, of course! 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## LilacDawn (Feb 12, 2012)

I have 2 Mighty Casey Engines and lots of track. It breaks my heart to get rid of them but I had saved them in case I had children. I didn't have kids, and 
I know I won't ever put the set together and find batteries. Guys, am I crazy to give it up?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 11 Nov 2011 11:03 AM 
I remember that when I worked for N&W, I saw a ten speed bicycle with little high rail wheels and an outrigger to the opposite rail in Railway Age magazine. It was touted as an alternative to speeders or high rail pickup trucks for short trips for signal maintainers and similar personnel. I don't think it ever caught on, but wouldn't that be a fun ride for tooling over some rustic branch line on an off-traffic day? With the railroad's permission, of course! 

Best, 
David Meashey 
I remember seeing back in the 70s , in popular mechanics I think, a set of complete instructions and drawings on how to build such a bicycle. There was guide bearings on all three wheels that ran along the side of the Rail Head. It was nice for touring abandon right of way .

JJ


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By LilacDawn on 12 Feb 2012 12:47 PM 
I have 2 Mighty Casey Engines and lots of track. It breaks my heart to get rid of them but I had saved them in case I had children. I didn't have kids, and 
I know I won't ever put the set together and find batteries. Guys, am I crazy to give it up? 

If you're looking for a home for the track, I've got the loco, gon, and two small kids who would love something to run it on. 

Later, 

K


----------



## QUALITY ANTIQUE AUCTIONS (Nov 10, 2015)

*Mighty Casey Ride on For Sale*

I have a mighty casey ride on train and tracks..Needs a charger .. I see them seeling on ebay for around $350
anyone interested can call me at 203-794-6308 ask for Charles


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for this post as this answered some of my questions and brought back memories. I am a child of the 80's and my grandfather salvaged one of these from somewhere and I never really knew where it came from. I only had the engine and a box car but we had track for a loop. Didn't have the proper handle for it so my grandfather wired it with switches to be usable. The things finally wore out and it was disposed of when I wasn't looking but I still remember that fondly even though it wasn't new.


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

You can still ride them at Strasburg.


http://www.strasburgrailroad.com/at-the-station/play/fun-extras/cranky-cars/


Steve


----------

